# A Box of Flappers!



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

26 boarded the flight.
Only two didn't get off.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Buff Orpington?

*Rancher*


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

azrancher said:


> Buff Orpington?
> 
> *Rancher*


Doooooooooooood, You're good!


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

bbqjoe said:


> Doooooooooooood, You're good!


I wish I knew women as well as I know chicks.. 

*Rancher*


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

azrancher said:


> I wish I knew women as well as I know chicks..
> 
> *Rancher*


Even if you did you really still wouldn't, I know, I've been married long enough to realize that there is no light at the end of that tunnel.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

The chickies are doing good. Lost a runt last night.
Gonna have to start on my coop renovations soon.

If they think they're getting the recommended 4 sq ft per bird in the coop, they've got another think coming.

I'm lucky if I can find my OWN 4 sq ft in the house.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Just for fun.
Something I did with a buddy in AL.


----------

